# I've got a Ranger in my Pocket



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Just bought a Pocket Predator cast aluminum Pocket Ranger from Mr. Monkey Nipples in Las Vegas, Nevada. I'd actually paid for it already when he told me it was the small Ranger and not the Big Ranger like the one Bill Gave me. I doubt that I would have bought it if I'd known it was the Pocket Ranger. He offered my money back, but I have improved enough in the past several months that I am getting along well with the smaller frames so chose to go ahead with the purchase. I am glad I did after holding it in my hand. It is even smaller than I thought it would be but fits my hand really well. I'm going to like it for sure and it will find a place in my go everywhere pants pocket or who knows, I might even dust off the leather shop bench and make a pouch to carry it in.

I doubt that I can use Pro Clips with it due to the smaller fork tips. I even doubt that the new Gen X Flip Clips will work. Anyway, I tied the bands on that came with it and shot a dozen rounds through it before it got dark. Nice shooting. Shoots as well as the Big Ranger does. Bill mentioned making a mini Tarus, well this is a mini Ranger and very nicely done for sure. I can't imagine wanting it any smaller even if the Champ shot a smaller frame. My hands fit this Pocket Ranger like it was made to fit my hand. I'll do some experimenting and see how bolting the bands through the fork hole works out. Sure would like to have it fitted with something like the Pro Clip Sight but will have to wait until tomorrow morning to see if the Pro Clips will fit this little guy. NO WAY.

I do like and am glad it happens to be camo finished. This frame pretty much cinches the deal for me. I can now begin the process of listing my other frames on the forum classifieds to thin down the herd and give someone else a chance to add to their collection. But for sure this Pocket Ranger is a Keeper and will be with me pretty much everywhere I go with the Big Ranger reserved for my daily practice sessions at my Station Two Shooting Range.

If you have hesitated to buy the Pocket Ranger from Pro Shot, go for it. I'm betting it is even superior to the MS Hunter. If you are looking for a small ergo pocketable slingshot, this is definitely the one and only you will ever need.

Jolly Roger


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice acquisition Mr. JR looks mighty pocketable and it sounds like it will serve your purposes well.

Happy shooting!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> Nice acquisition Mr. JR looks mighty pocketable and it sounds like it will serve your purposes well.
> 
> Happy shooting!
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

Eldon 77 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Nice acquisition Mr. JR looks mighty pocketable and it sounds like it will serve your purposes well.
> ...


been waiting to hear that information going to order one in the morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I just noticed that I failed to mention that the Pocket Ranger can be banded Over The Top or Through The Forks. I tied the bands on TTF just like my Big Ranger is set up. I may as well use it for TTF practice in hopes it will be the same as shooting the Big Ranger. I believe this little guy will be able to handle everything from BBs to 1/2" steel Ball Bearings. But seems ideal for 3/8 or 5/16 steel.

Let me know if I failed to mention anything else and I'll fill in the gaps.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great review


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> I just noticed that I failed to mention that the Pocket Ranger can be banded Over The Top or Through The Forks. I tied the bands on TTF just like my Big Ranger is set up. I may as well use it for TTF practice in hopes it will be the same as shooting the Big Ranger. I believe this little guy will be able to handle everything from BBs to 1/2" steel Ball Bearings. But seems ideal for 3/8 or 5/16 steel.
> 
> Let me know if I failed to mention anything else and I'll fill in the gaps.


Thanks for the review and the post JR, but I for one, would LOVE to see a clearer pic of it if you can ?


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Tag said:


> Great review


Yeah it was. I really like the idea of a smaller Ranger. I sure like the regular Ranger but always have leaned toward smaller frames.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

SHAGGYGA said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed that I failed to mention that the Pocket Ranger can be banded Over The Top or Through The Forks. I tied the bands on TTF just like my Big Ranger is set up. I may as well use it for TTF practice in hopes it will be the same as shooting the Big Ranger. I believe this little guy will be able to handle everything from BBs to 1/2" steel Ball Bearings. But seems ideal for 3/8 or 5/16 steel.
> ...


Go to Pro Shot .com and look at the Ranger and Pocket Ranger on the website under Pocket Predator Slingshots for a clearer picture.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks, J. Roger... I really need extra small frames. Likely I will get one due to this shared information.

Edit- are these on the website? I did not see them.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes they are on the Pro Shot website under Pocket Predator Slingshots. Not on the Pocket Predator website. You have to order them from Pro Shot in the UK which means if you order two or three frames you will be getting a big break on shipping costs.



MakoPat said:


> Thanks, J. Roger... I really need extra small frames. Likely I will get one due to this shared information.
> 
> Edit- are these on the website? I did not see them.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

This Pocket Ranger seems heavy when holding it in my hand. But when I shove it in my pants pocket I forget it is there. I even grabbed another slingshot to shoot before remembering I had the little Ranger in my pants pocket.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> This Pocket Ranger seems heavy when holding it in my hand. But when I shove it in my pants pocket I forget it is there. I even grabbed another slingshot to shoot be remembering I had the little Ranger in my pants pocket.


Ive done that with my Kestrel at least 5 times lol. Oh well, two slings cant hurt if I already forgot I had one on me lol.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Man U do a good review JR now I want one I gotta stop reading this stuff


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Check 3:33 on Bill's video...


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Check 3:33 on Bill's video...


man pro shot site is under maintenance just outa reach today .Thats my luck


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Check 3:33 on Bill's video...


For anyone too lazy to click, it's one of Bill's more recent videos in which he talks about the ProShot aluminum renditions of his Ranger, Mini Ranger, and Taurus. He does mention that they'll be available in polycarbonate eventually, which is why I assume Northerner linked the video (thanks!). Maybe that's what is coming soon. I'm still hoping for a mini taurus in polycarbonate but that seems unlikely.

Nice write-up JR.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks guys for the comments on the good review. But there are so many things that I left out and have occasional thoughts of what could have or should have been included. For instance, today while shooting the Pocket Ranger and carrying it in my pocket back to the house I had a flashback thought. This little slingshot reminds me of the Colt Detective Special I used to carry in an ankle holster when I was off duty or working plain clothes assignments. Always there ready and available but not obtrusive, bulky or too heavy to carry concealed.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Pro Shot Catapults has been performing maintenance for days. Anyone have a link?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> Pro Shot Catapults has been performing maintenance for days. Anyone have a link?


Comes right up on my lap top. No Problem.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

This is what I just got... same a yesterday...


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Same here


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Interesting. I have no trouble getting through.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

What device r u using


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice review JR! Looking forward to seeing the Polycarbonate version come out. I know how amazing the MS Hunter is so your review sounds like high praise. :thumbsup: What is the outer fork width on your Pocket Ranger?


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

My phone... a Samsung and my laptop an Acer. Both are android op.sys.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

For sure down. JR's opening a cached version of the site. If he was to do a cntr + f5 or browse around on other pages he'll get the same.

Nice review JR.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Yep, the measurements are something else I did not mention. So here goes. Got up this morning with measurements on my mind.

Length: 4 1/2" Outside Fork Width 3 1/4" Inside Fork Gap Width 1 3/4"


----------

